# Strommessung und Temperaturmessung mit S7-1200+Analogsignalgruppe SM 1231 RTD,PT100



## SPS-Praktikantin (8 Januar 2016)

Hi ihr lieben,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe und bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für eure unterstützung, da ich absolut positive erfahrung im Forum gemacht habe.
Ich will ein kleinen E-Motoren Prüfstand mit einer S7-1200 realisieren. Dazu will ich folgende Werte vom Motor aufnehmen. 2 Temperaturwerte und einmal den Strom. 
Das ganze mache ich für ein kleines Projekt im Betrieb. Ich soll daher alle Komponenten die für den Prüfstand notwendig sind raussuchen und das bestmöglichste konzept staffeln.
Nach erster recherche weiß ich, dass ich erstmal für die Temperaturmessung die Analogsignalbaugruppe SM1231 RTD brauche um meine PT100 Sensoren anschließen zukönnen.
Was sich für mich als etwas schwierig ergibt ist die Strommessung für Wechselstrom. Da die S7-1200 2 Analogeingänge besitzt die jeweils ein Eingangsbereich von 0-10V haben. 
Dafür habe ich auf der Siemens-seite diesen Beitrag gefunden: https://support.industry.siemens.co...-auch-ströme-von-0-20ma-messen?dti=0&lc=de-DE
Das erklärt mir zwar ich ein Sensor anschließe, aber (Jetzt meine Frage^^ ) ich weiß nicht wie ich Wechselstrom messen soll.

Die konkrete Fragestellung ist: Wie kann ich am besten den Strommessen und dann auch am besten in der SPS verwerten?
Wie verarbeite ich in der S7-1200 die Analogsignale so das sie in bestimmten zeitlichen abständen in eine Tabelle dokumentiert werden, natürlich nachdem diese in brauchbare werte umgewandelt wurden?

Ich gehmal davon aus das ich sowas brauche wie ein Messumwandler? Mein betreuer meinte aber ein Gleichrichter.
Und ich denkmal das ich am besten ein galvanisch getrennten Stromsensor nehmen sollte, oder? (Hall Effeckt sensor evtl?)

Naja ich bin mir da total unsicher , ich freue mich schon auf eure Kommentare.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Januar 2016)

Stromwandler mit integriertem Messumformer
z.B. Dahms SWMU 41.52/41.51

Nachtrag
Google: Stromwandler
Google: motor stromwandler 20mA

Harald


----------



## Gleichstromer (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo SPS-Praktikantin,

einige technische Informationen wären noch hilfreich, z.B. welche CPU/FW,welches TIA, welchen Strombereich und wie exakt musst du messen, wird der Motor per FU oder Schütze gesteuert ?
Siemens gibt die Genauigkeit der integrierten Analogeingänge der 1200er mit 3,5% an, genauer gehts nur mit einem zusätzlichen Analogmodul.

Strommessumformer wären z. B. Phoenixcontact MCR-S10-50, galvanisch trennender TRMS-Wandler mit konfigurierbarem Analogausgang, auch 0-10V.
Einfach mal mit Stichwörtern wie AC Messwandler Strommessumformer Analogausgang im Netz suchen.

Die Messwerte kannst du in der SPS z.B. in ein FIFO schreiben (such mal im Forum nach FIFO). Wie sollen die Messwerte denn angezeigt/ausgewertet werden ?


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (8 Januar 2016)

Hi,
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Technische Daten der SPS: 
S7-1200 
CPU 1212C AC/DC/RLY   
6es7 212-1BE40-0XB0 
S C-F2S83550 2015
FS:02
Ich weiß leider nicht welche FW drauf ist. Hab TIA noch nicht installiert. TIA V13.


Also der Versuchsaufbau sieht wie folgt aus:
Der Motor ist ein Einphasiger-Niederspannungs-Asynchronmotor der direkt ans Netz angeschlossen wird.(d.h. da ist kein FU.Das ding fährt auf seine Nenndrehzahl hoch und bleibt auch hoffentlich da^^.Datenblätter habe ich mal mit Hochgeladen.) An dem ist eine Vakuumpumpe angeschlossen, die die Last darstellt. Der Unterdruck der Vakuumpumpe soll mithilfe eines Ventils zwischen 0 und -1bar geregelt werden. Wärend dessen sollen an zwei unterschiedlichen Stellen des Motors Temperaturen aufgenommen werden und der Strom natürlich.
Das ganze soll zunächst erstmal nur von der SPS dokumentiert und anschließend in eine Excel-Tabelle ausgebgen werden. (Das ist momentan nicht das Problem^^).

Ich hab mir jetzt diese teile rausgesucht für die Strommessung aber was ich nicht verstehe wo der unterschied zwischen den letzten beiden Teilen liegt:
http://www.distrelec.de/de/stromwan..._medium=feed&gclid=CJG9--6AmsoCFRW3GwodCO4HCA
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0198835/   Bez. AT20 B 10
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0198841/   Bez. AT5 B 5

Unteranderem auch das hier gefunden , dass eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung benötigt: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/stromsensoren/0522020/

Frage an der Stelle wären dass so die Richtigen Komponenten? 

Falls ja? kann ich diese auch so anklemmen wie in der beschreibung von Siemens selbst? Und macht es ein Unterschied das diese Strommesser eine Spannungsversorgung benötigen oder nicht?  
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-auch-ströme-von-0-20ma-messen?dti=0&lc=de-DE


herzlichen dank schonmal


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Januar 2016)

Der Unterschied zwischen den Messwandlern wird klar, wenn man sich auch mal das zugehörige Datenblatt anschaut. Die erste Zahl gibt den Strommessbereich an, die zweite den Spannungsbereich des Analogausgangs.
Der max. Strom des Motors beträgt 2,4A (siehe dein Datenblatt), warum hast du u. a. einen Stomwandler bis 20A ausgesucht ? Willst du mehrere Messwandler einsetzen ?

Du solltest dir einige Gedanken zum "Wie" und "Warum" deiner Lösung machen und hier schreiben. Du sollst ja was lernen und nicht nur nach Vorgabe etwas nachbauen.

Gruß
Gleichstromer


----------



## Schmidi (11 Januar 2016)

Beachte bei der Strommessung mit Messumformer auch die Ansprechzeit.
Diese LEM Wandler haben eine Sprungantwort auf 90% bis zu 300ms, d.h. schnelle Stromänderungen (z.B. Anlaufstrom) kannst du nicht genau erfassen.
Es gibt schnellere Umformer, aber um wirklich alles genau zu messen, müsstest du eine Analog Karte mit +-10V und einen entsprechenden Stromwandler verwenden und die Berechnung des RMS in der SPS selbst programmieren.

Gruss


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (11 Januar 2016)

Hi,

@Gleichstromer, Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
Ja was das erlernen angeht bemühe ich mich. Es ist nur so das ich von den ganzen Komponenten keine Ahnung habe,was es so auf dem Markt gibt.
Und ja danke für den Tipp. Ich hab mir folgenden Lösungsansatz überlegt.(Zum "Wie" Und "Warum".) Ich wollte den Lem AT5B10 nehmen und da wir Negative Ströme haben muss ich ja aus dem Negativ berreich raus(da die SPS keine Negativen werte verarbeiten kann). Und deswegen folgende Schaltung dazwischen Klemmen --> siehe Bild.

Vielen Dank Schmidi für die Info^^. Ich muss gestehen damit bin ich bisschen Überfordert ich werde mir aufjedenfall dazu gedanken machen.

Eine Frage zum AD-Wandler der S7-1200. Sehe ich das Richtig im Datenblatt das die Analogeingänge eine Auflösung von 10 Bit hat?
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/pd/279623?pdti=td&pnid=13683&lc=de-WW


----------



## borromeus (11 Januar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Gleichstromer, Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
> Ja was das erlernen angeht bemühe ich mich. Es ist nur so das ich von den ganzen Komponenten keine Ahnung habe,was es so auf dem Markt gibt.
> ...



Da habe ich eine Frage! Was stellst Du Dir unter einem negativem Strom bei einer Asynchronmaschine vor? Dass  diese als Generator läuft mit einer angeschlossenen Vakuumpumpe? Und, wo klemmst Du Deine Schaltung dazwischen?

Der AD-Wandler kann 10bit inkl. Vorzeichen- sprich daher also 9bit. Ich persönlich verstehe die Angabe allerdings nicht, da die Karte ohnehin nur 0-10V einlesen kann. (also ich habe noch nie eine 1200er in der Hand gehabt, aber schon das Datenblatt schaut nach Murks aus, 10bit??!).

Im Handbuch
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...06116/v1/s71200_system_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf
steht auf Seite 786 10bit(ohne weitere Vorzeichenangabe- ich halte das für realistischer als die 9bit oben).


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (12 Januar 2016)

Sorry wenn ich mich da nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe.

Also der Asynchronmotor wird ja am Netz angeschlossen 230V/50Hz. Wechselstrom Sinusförmig d.h. ich hab positiven, sowie negativen Strom-/Spannungsverlauf. Da wie erwähnt die Analogeneingänge der S7-1200 nur von 0-10V ausgelegt sind,muss ich ja dafür sorgen das ich in diesem Spannungsbereich bleibe. Hätten die Eingänge -+10V, würde es ja das ganze vereinfachen.   Und wenn ich jetzt den Stromsensor von LEM AT5B10 einsetzte wird die Messung wohl oder übel zwischen -5V und +5 V sein. Daher dachte ich mir das ich zwischen SPS und LEM-Sensor die OP-Verstärkerschaltung anschließe um das Signal anzuheben, damit ich aus dem negativen Bereich raus bin. So dass ich den Eingang der SPS verwenden kann.

Was genau meinst du mit Murks? Also ich hab mit Siemens Support telefoniert, die haben mir auch gesagt nur der Bereich zwischen 0-10V.

Hab mal im Anhang gezeichnet was ich mir Vorstelle. In meiner Fantasie sollte das funktionieren !!!!

Also nur mal um zu erläutern wieso ich die Schaltung aufbauen möchte. Wenn ich mir das Datenblatt des Stromsensors von Lem anschaue -->http://www.distrelec.de/Web/Downloads/10/_e/foAT_B10_E.pdf?mime=application/pdf
Sieht man ja auf der zweiten Seite die Schaltung. Im Datenblatt steht oben zwar 0-10V DC Output. Aber wenn ich mir die Schaltung so anschaue, vermute ich mal das bei Wechselstrom es  -+10V AC werden. Oder ?


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (12 Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich glaub ich hab hier ein denkfehler. Bzw. bin bissi übers Ziel hinausgeschosse.

Der AT5B10 laut Datenblatt heißt es: 
Split-core transducer for the electronic measurement of AC waveform 
currents, with galvanic isolation between the primary circuit (power) 
and the secondary circuit (measurement). 0-10V DC voltage output 
proportional to the RMS value of the primary current.

Ich hab mich zu sehr auf die grobe Schaltung konzentriert. Da sieht man nämlich nur eine Spule, daher habe ich mir das ganze mit dem OP-Verstärker ausgedacht. Weil ich dachte, wenn das nur eine Spule ist, kann da nicht nur 0-10V DC rauskommen.

Kann es sein das im Lem-Sensor da ein Gleichrichter verbaut ist? Wenn ja könnte ich ja praktischerweise das Teil direkt an die SPS anschließen.


----------



## Schmidi (12 Januar 2016)

Es ist nicht nur ein Gleichrichter verbaut, sondern ein RMS Umformer. 
Du bekommst von LEM nur den Effektivwert, aber dieser benötigt einige Zeit, bei diesem ist es eine Sprungantwort auf 90% von 300ms.
Diesen Verzug musst du in deine Überlegungen einbeziehen, um eine schnellere Messung zu bekommen, in denen auch die kurzen Stromspitzen messbar sind, ist eine direkte Messung erforderlich.


----------



## borromeus (12 Januar 2016)

> Wenn ja könnte ich ja praktischerweise das Teil direkt an die SPS anschließen.


Kannst Du ja auch!
Das Teil ist PnP.

Mit Murks meinte ich, dass die 1200er eine relative neue Steuerung ist, und eine Auflösung auf besser als 10bit bereits vor 30 Jahren (S5- Zeiten) erreicht wurden.


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> Im Datenblatt steht oben zwar 0-10V DC Output. Aber wenn ich mir die Schaltung so anschaue, vermute ich mal das bei Wechselstrom es  -+10V AC werden. Oder ?


Im Datenblatt steht:


> 0-10V DC voltage output proportional to the RMS value of the primary current.
> 
> [...]
> Features
> ● RMS (average) output


Das heißt, der Wandler liefert nicht Abtastwerte der Amplitude des Sinuskurvenverlaufes sondern den durchschnittlichen Effektivwert des Stromes. Deshalb benötigt der Wandler auch eine Meßzeit von mehreren Perioden der Sinuskurve.

PS: zu langsam

Harald


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (15 Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank Harald und natürlich auch dir borromeus.


also um das ganze hier zusammen zufassen. 

Es wäre praktischer bzw. für die genaue Messung idealer wenn ich noch eine Analogeeingabegruppe anschließen würde. D.h. ich hätte erstmal ein Spannungsbereich von -+10V und eine Auflösung von 12 Bit . (Wenn wir folgende Baugruppe betrachten: 6ES7231-4HD32-0XB0).  D.h. wenn ich dann ein normalen Spannungswandler nehme der mir 230V  zu 10V  übersetzt könnte ich das direkt anschließen?



Danke nochmal ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe an ALLEE


----------



## borromeus (15 Januar 2016)

Du kannst den LEM doch auch direkt anschliessen.
Auch die 10 Bit kannst Du lassen, weil der Wandler ohnehin einen größeren Fehler als 0,1% haben wird- es war nur eine allgemein gehaltene Bemerkung, dass 10bit nicht sehr prickelnd ist.
Wie kommst Du jetzt auf einen Spannungswandler? Ich dachte Du willst den Strom messen?!


----------



## Gleichstromer (15 Januar 2016)

Die LEM-Messwandler geben den RMS-Wert (lies mal nach was der bedeutet) des gemessenen Wechselstromes als unipolare Gleichspannung 0-10V aus, da ist nix mit negativer Spannung. Deshalb reicht prinzipiell der Analogeingang 0-10V der CPU.

Da du bisher nicht gesagt hast, wie genau, wie schnell bzw. wie oft pro Sekunde du messen willst, kann man auch nicht sagen, ob du das Analogeingangsmodul brauchst oder nicht. Ausserdem haben Auflösung und Genauigkeit eines AD-Wandlers grundsätzlich nichts miteinander zu tun.

Du musst dich schon etwas mit den Technik auseinandersetzen. Irgendwas zusammenbasteln ohne es zu verstehen ist keine gute Idee.

Ausserdem: Warum sprichst du jetzt von Spannungswandler 230-10V ?

edit: zu langsam ..


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (15 Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir folgende Schaltung überlegt (siehe Anhang). Und wollte quasi von der Spannung auf den Strom schließen. 

Aber das hat sich jetzt erledigt. In Absprache mit dem Projektleiter reicht der LEM-Wechselstromwandler völlig aus.  Ich soll diesen einsetzen auch wenn er evtl. keine schnellen Ströme erfassen kann. 
Die Größe der Auflösung  des Analogsignals in digitale Signale ist doch relevant wie genau man das Signal darstellen will? Also je höher die Auflösung umso genauer die rekunstruktion? 
Was meinst du mit "genauigkeit des AD-Wandlers"?  In wie fern die Werte Fehlerbehaftet sind? 


Ich hab mir noch keine gedanken gemacht wie genau ich Messen will bzw. muss. Da das mit meinem Betreuer noch nicht beredet wie genau er die Messung haben will. Ich müsste das noch abklären.
Prinzipiel ist es momentan verlangt, dass die SPS überhaupt etwas erfasst und dokumentiert. Das ganze ist eine Vorentwicklung, in welche Richtung das dann konkret geht wird sich im laufe des Projekts noch entscheiden.


----------



## borromeus (15 Januar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir folgende Schaltung überlegt (siehe Anhang).



Ich weiss nicht was Deine Aufgabe ist!
Sollst Du eine SPS Lösung, die ähnlich einer Industrie ist realisieren oder sollst Du auf bewährte Komponenten weitestgehend verzichten und selber was basteln?
Seit Jahrzehnten bauen wir Steuerungen, wir haben noch nie selber was gebastelt.



> Die Größe der Auflösung  des Analogsignals in digitale Signale ist doch relevant wie genau man das Signal darstellen will? Also je höher die Auflösung umso genauer die rekunstruktion?


Gleichstromer wollte Dir mitteilen, dass Auflösung und Genauigkeit 2 paar Schuhe sind.
Mit zB 15 bit Auflösung kannst Du auf 1/32768stel digitalisieren, der Wert kann aber nach der AD Wandlung trotzdem um zB 1% falsch sein.


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (29 Januar 2016)

Hi borromeus,

sorry das ich so spät antworte.

Also die Aufgabe ist so, das es egal ist ob ich was selber bastele oder etas aus der Industrie nehme, die Hauptsache ist das ich eine Lösung habe die mein Problem bewältigt.

Mitlererweile soll ich den LEM-Wechselstromwandler benutzen. Es sollen einfach nur Ströme sowie Temperatur und Drehzahl über eine Zeit t gemessen werden.Spitzenströme die kurzzeitig auftauchen sind nicht nötig. Desweiteren soll eine Last (in dem Fall ein Ventil das den Druck regelt) gesteuert werden (es muss kein Regelkreis aufgebaut werden).  Mit hilfe dieses Ventil soll auch über die selbe Zeit t verschiedene drücke aufgebaut werden. D.h. einfach ein kleines Test verfahren z.b. in ersten 5 min soll der druck von min -> max gesteigert werden und gleichzeitig die Werte gemessen werden. Anschließend das selbe nur von max -> min für den Druck.

Ich hab jetzt mein Prüfstand soweit aufgebaut das ich folgende komponenten benutze:
-Lem Wechselstromwandler an AI der S7-1200
-SM1231 RTD für PT100 
-Ventil an AO SB 1232 Signalboard (Signalspannung zwischen 0-5V = Max->Min ; 5-10V = Min->Max)

Ich hätte da noch eine ganz Kurze Frage:

Das Modul SM1231 RTD brauch ja eine Spannungsversorgung die ich mir von der S7-1200 abklemme, aber wo schließe ich die Masse/Erde an?


----------



## borromeus (29 Januar 2016)

Ist das eine Fangfrage? 
Die S7-1200 wird ja auch einen Minus haben und ich nehme an, dass dieser geerdet ist.



"-Ventil an AO SB 1232 Signalboard (Signalspannung zwischen 0-5V = Max->Min ; 5-10V = Min->Max)"
Das verstehe ich nicht: 0V ist max, 5V ist min und 10V ist dann wieder max?


----------



## ducati (31 Januar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> mit einer S7-1200 realisieren.
> ...
> Dazu will ich folgende Werte vom Motor aufnehmen. 2 Temperaturwerte und einmal den Strom.  Da die S7-1200 2 Analogeingänge besitzt die jeweils ein Eingangsbereich von 0-10V haben.
> ...
> ...



Ja... das Problem schein hier wohl der Betreuer... er scheint genauso wenig Erfahrung mit Industrieautomatisierung zu haben, wie der TE...

Also wenn wir von Industriesteuerungen reden (SPS) dann werden in der Regel alle Messwerte mit sogenannten "Einheitssignalen" aufgenommen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einheitssignal

D.h. zwischen der eigentlich zu messenden physikalischen Größe und dem Einheitssignal an der SPS wird ein Messwandler benötigt... Alles andere wäre schon arges Gebastel und bringt m.M. nach nicht den gewünschten Ausbildungseffekt.

Ich hoffe, das mit dem Effektivwertes des Wechselstromes, und wie dieser im Messwandler in das Einheitssignal (0...10V) umgewandelt wird, haben die Vorredner schon verständlich erklärt...

Die Analog-Eingänge an der SPS sind in aller Regel so langsam (Größenordnung 100ms), dass es schon physikalisch nicht möglich ist die Sinuswelle einer 50Hz Wechselspannung aufzuzeichnen...

Nicht alles was Messtechnisch theoretisch machbar ist, wird in der Industrie üblicherweise so angewendet...

Aber da redet man bei den Uni-Dozenten gegen Windmühlen... Die werden nie kapieren, das Leiterplattenlöten nix mit Industrieautomatisierung zu tun hat...


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

@ borromeus,

ja also laut Datenblatt hat man quasi Zwei Steigungen für den Volumenstrom (mit dem will ich quasi den Druck empirisch steuern) .. Eine abfallende zwischen 0-5V und eine steigende zwischen 5-10V . Siehe Zeichnung.

@ ducati

Japp genau das ist das Problem, das mir sowohl von der Uni seite kein Prof. weiterhelfen kann/will und auch mein Betreuer (zugegeben) mit der Materie SPS nix am Hut hat. 
Jetzt bin ich auch so schlau das ich weiß das die SPS zu träge ist. Das habe ich an mein Betreuer weitergegeben und der hat das ganze in sofern abgespeckt das er gesagt hat, es reicht das wir den Wechselstromwandler anschließen zwei PT100 Sensoren und Drehzahlmessung realisieren. Das ganze soll jetzt Protokolliert werden. Es sollen mehrere Testfälle konstruiert werden (in dem man das Ventil steuert). Also z.b. wie verhält sich der Strom, Temp und Umdrehungszahl bei einem Volumenstrom gegen Null laufend in einer Zeit t.


Eine frage hätte ich an der Stelle noch. Ich hab jetzt ein Näherungsschalter als Drezhalmesser genommen und an der Welle 4 Schrauben angebracht so das 4 Flanken eine Umdrehung ergeben sollen. Jedoch glaub ich dass die Eingänge zu langsam sind. Im Handbuch habe ich etwas von Schnellen Zählern gelesen, kann mir vlt. jemand kurz und knackig erläutern wofür man schnelle Zähler verwendet und ob es für meine zwecke erforderlich ist?

Und noch eine Frage wie Speicher ist eigentlich Zyklisch bzw. Zeitabhängig Eingänge in ein DB am besten? Hab etwas über Pointer gelesen? Also ich möchte prinzipiel eine voreingestellte Zeit z.b. t=2s immer die jeweiligen Eingängen z.b. für Strom in einem eigenen DB , sowie für Temperatur und umdrehungszahl in einem für sich jeweils eigenen DB abspeichern.  So als ob ich ein Array beschreibe und alle 2 sek. soll die nächste stelle im Array beschrieben werden.


Thx ^^ an der stelle.


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

Liebe Praktikantin.

Zur Umsetzung der Frequenz würde ich Dir http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/germany/de/classid_247.htm?view=productdetails&prodid=24681 empfehlen.

Zum Volumenstrom: kann es sein, dass das Gerät von Minusvolumenstrom bis Plusvolumenstrom misst, also zB -10m³/h bis +10m³/h?
Kannst Du das Datenblatt hochladen?

"Und noch eine Frage wie Speicher ist eigentlich Zyklisch bzw.  Zeitabhängig Eingänge in ein DB am besten? Hab etwas über Pointer  gelesen? Also ich möchte prinzipiel eine voreingestellte Zeit z.b. t=2s  immer die jeweiligen Eingängen z.b. für Strom in einem eigenen DB ,  sowie für Temperatur und umdrehungszahl in einem für sich jeweils  eigenen DB abspeichern.  So als ob ich ein Array beschreibe und alle 2  sek. soll die nächste stelle im Array beschrieben werden."

Das musst Du näher definieren.
Also Du hast einen DB "Strom".
DB1.DBD0
DB1.DBD4
DB1.DBD8
usw.

Hier willst Du alle 2s den Istwert eintragen. Das ist kein Problem, da brauchst Du  indirekte Adressierung, dh der Zeiger auf die Speicherstelle lässt sich manipulieren.
Die Frage ist wie lange soll das gehen? Soll das ein Umlaufpuffer sein oder wie? Irgendwann ist der DB ja vollgeschrieben. Wozu brauchst Du das? Mittelwertbildung?


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

Hi Borromeus,

also ersten vielen lieben dank fürs raus suchen des bauteils aber ich soll das mit dem Induktiven-Näherungsschalter machen. Wie gesagt auf der Welle des Prüflings sind gleichmäßig 4 Schrauben angebracht. D.h. wenn der Näherungsschalter 4 Flanken detektiert ergibt sich daraus 1 Umdrehung. Das ist eigentlich nicht die schwierigkeit für mich. 
Ja ich glaube wir meinen das selbe,also nur fürs verständnis ein Beispiel: 
Über eine Zeit T=60 sec mit der abtastzeit t=2sec sollen einfach verschiedene Eingänge in jeweils ein DB gespeichert werden. Z.b. der Eingang IW64 für den Strom soll alle 2 sec den DB1 beschreiben. Das wären dann 30 Werte die dieser DB1 aufgenommen hat.
Das Selbe für den Eingang IW96=Temperaturfühler 1 in DB2 und IW98=Temperaturfühler 2 in DB3 .

Später kommt der Benutzer nimmt die Werte aus dem DB und verarbeitet sie am PC. Also quasi dient das ganze nur zur Datenerfassung der Istwerte zum Zeitpunkt t. 
Was ist ein Umlaufpuffer? 
Wozu ich das brauche? Also ich brauche das ganze bestimmt nicht ^^, aber würde das natürlich gerne lernen (mein Betreuer hat mir das als Aufgabe gegeben). 
Ja also am Ende werden die Daten analsysiert. 
Aber wo du es ansprichst , kann man prinzipiel die Werte aus dem DB direkt in der SPS verarbeiten und Mittelwert bilden? 

Nebenbei habe ich im TIA den Ordner "Traces" entdeckt. Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit gehabt? Ich hab gelesen das man damit Messdaten aufnehmen und verarbeiten kann.


Thx a Lot an jedem nochmal


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> also ersten vielen lieben dank fürs raus suchen des bauteils aber ich soll das mit dem Induktiven-Näherungsschalter machen.


Ja, der ist ja auch GENAU dafür gebaut, dass Du Deinen induktiven Schalter dranhängst, da kommt dann die Drehzahl in 0-10V raus.





SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> Später kommt der Benutzer nimmt die Werte aus dem DB und verarbeitet sie  am PC. Also quasi dient das ganze nur zur Datenerfassung der Istwerte  zum Zeitpunkt t.
> Was ist ein Umlaufpuffer?
> Wozu ich das brauche? Also ich brauche das ganze bestimmt nicht ^^, aber  würde das natürlich gerne lernen (mein Betreuer hat mir das als Aufgabe  gegeben).
> Ja also am Ende werden die Daten analsysiert.
> Aber wo du es ansprichst , kann man prinzipiel die Werte aus dem DB direkt in der SPS verarbeiten und Mittelwert bilden?


Ein Umlaufpuffer würde, in Deinem Fall, nach den 30 Einträgen nach einer Minute den ältesten wieder überschreiben.

Klar kannst Du einen Mittelwert bilden: im einfachsten Fall addierst Du die Werte fortlaufend auf und dividierst die Summe durch die Anzahl der Werte.


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

also 1. das ding ist schweine teuer das kriege ich niemals bezahlt für das Projekt und 2. kann ich doch auch mein Näherungsschalter an nen Digitaleneingang klemmen , diesen eingang ein einem aufwärtszähler und das ergebnis jede sekunde durch 4 teilen. dann hätte ich quasi jede sekeunde eine Umdrehungszahl? 

Das mit dem Umlaufpuffer klingt super!!!!! D.h. ich kann den Puffer so einstellen das nach der abgelaufenen Zeit die DB's von vorne beschrieben werden? 
Ich muss jetzt nur wissen wie die Syntax lautet bzw. kann man das in FUP machen ? 

Also um ehrlich zu sein habe ich kein blassen schimmer wie ich da vorgehen soll. Ich weiß wie man ein einzelnen wert in einem DB an bestimmte stelle ablegt. Aber wie bauch ich ein Umlaufpuffer auf und wie mach ich das mit dem Pointer?


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> also 1. das ding ist schweine teuer das kriege ich niemals bezahlt für das Projekt und 2. kann ich doch auch mein Näherungsschalter an nen Digitaleneingang klemmen , diesen eingang ein einem aufwärtszähler und das ergebnis jede sekunde durch 4 teilen. dann hätte ich quasi jede sekeunde eine Umdrehungszahl?



Ist das ein Namur oder ein anderer Näherungsschalter? Welche genaue Type?
Welche maximale Umdrehungszahl wird erwartet?


----------



## Morymmus (3 Februar 2016)

> (...) 2. kann ich doch auch mein Näherungsschalter an nen Digitaleneingang klemmen , diesen eingang ein einem aufwärtszähler und das ergebnis jede sekunde durch 4 teilen. dann hätte ich quasi jede sekeunde eine Umdrehungszahl?



Im Prinzip hast du Recht, ABER: Dein Digitaleingang hat eine maximale Abtastrate, die sich aus dem Zusammenspiel von Hardware und Zykluszeit ergibt. Funktionieren würde Deine Idee, solange (UmdrehungszahlMAX *4) < (Abtastrate:2).
Wenn wir davon ausgehen, das Du eine Zykluszeit von 125ms hast (ich weiß, das ist schon lang, aber nur um es zu verdeutlichen), dann dürften Deine Schrauben höchstens alle 250ms an dem Sensor vorbeikommen um eine sichere Erkennung zu gewährleisten.
Eine volle Umdrehung sind 4 Schrauben = 1s => daraus folgt: Deine maximal zulässige Drehzahl (bezogen auf sichere Erkennung) beträgt 1 pro Sekunde bzw. 60 pro Minute.

In einer Realen Umgebung sind vermutlich die Zykluszeiten anders, so dass sich andere Drehzahlen ergeben.


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

@ borromeus 

Der Näherungsschalter ist von der Firma Balluff BES02JM http://www.balluff.com/balluff/MDE/de/produkte/product_detail.jsp#/128502
Laut Datenblatt hat es eine Schaltfrequenz von 1000 Hz. 
Und mein Prüfling eine Umdrehungszahl von 1400U/min entspricht ca 24U/sec.

@ Morymmus
laut dem Datenblatt der S7-1200 verfügt es über sogenannte schnelle Zähler auch HSC's genannt. Die am eingang bis 100 kHz verarbeiten können , soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe. Dachte ich kann die schnellen Zähler zuschalten falls die normalen Eingänge zu träge sind. Eigentlich wollte iche in Inkrementalwertgeber nehmen aber als ich dann recherchiert habe dass ich dafür diese schnelle Zähler brauche dachte ich mir, dass das auch mit einem Näherungsschalter gehen muss.


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> @ borromeus
> 
> Der Näherungsschalter ist von der Firma Balluff BES02JM http://www.balluff.com/balluff/MDE/de/produkte/product_detail.jsp#/128502
> Laut Datenblatt hat es eine Schaltfrequenz von 1000 Hz.
> Und mein Prüfling eine Umdrehungszahl von 1400U/min entspricht ca 24U/sec.


Perfekt, passt.
Ich habe mir diesen Zähler an der 1200er kurz angeschaut. Da wirst Du ein wenig lesen müssen, das Systemhandbuch hat schlappe 1400 Seiten.


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

Das Systemhandbuch endet noch als meine Bibel -.-' 

ja ich lese es und lese es aber verdammt wieso müssen diese Handbücher immer so trocken und Formal geschrieben sein.
Mit "diesen Zähler" meinst du jetzt die schnellen Zäher=HSC?

Ja also ich prinzip bin ich momentan dran ich hab jetzt einen Frei geschaltet und bin am überlegen wie ich das ganze zum laufen kriege aber Prinzipiell laut Handbuch müsste das doch gehen? 

Ach ja borromeus kannst du mir das erklären bitte mit dem Umlaufpuffer und das Beschreiben der DB's?
Mir ist nochwas eben gerade aufgefallen, Ich kann nur in KOP und FUP programmieren :S?? Ist das jetzt wegen meiner Lizens oder wegen S7-1200?


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

Okay hab es gerade gelesen 1200 FUP KOP und SCL ...Ohman SCL noch nie was damit zutun gehabt!


----------



## Morymmus (3 Februar 2016)

OK, ich war von einem Standard-Eingang ausgegangen.
Bei einem schnellen Zähler hast Du eine Hardware, die die Abtastrate des Eingangs von der Zykluszeit unabhängig macht.
Nichts desto trotz gelten meine oben vorgebrachten Ausführungen auch hier - nur halt mit anderen Zahlen ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

Morymmus verwirr mich nicht noch mehr als ich eh schon bin. Also es geht mit dem schnellen Zähler für meine Zwecke ?


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> Okay hab es gerade gelesen 1200 FUP KOP und SCL ...Ohman SCL noch nie was damit zutun gehabt!


Ich habe schon allerhand programmiert, eine 1200er war GSD noch nicht dabei.
Dann wirst Du wohl Deine Schleife in SCL programmieren müssen.

Den Umlaufpuffer habe ich Dir schon erklärt. Man beginnt irgendwann (also dann wann Du das im Programm willst) den ältesten Wert mit dem neuersten zu überschreiben.
Soweit ich verstanden habe, hast Du ja eine Art Motorenprüfstand.
Du kannst ja die Datenbausteine so lange machen wie der Prüfdurchgang maximal dauert- wie lange dauert denn ein Prüfling zum Testen?
Ein bisschen musst Du vermutlich aber auf den Speicherplatz aufpassen.

Jedenfalls bei jedem neuen Prüfzyklus beginnst Du einfach wieder von vorne die Datenfelder zu beschreiben.


----------



## Morymmus (3 Februar 2016)

Ja, mit einem schnellen Zähler sollte es gehen 
Ich wollte wirklich keine Verwirrung stiften, sondern eher erklären, wie man die Eignung eines solchen Eingangs beurteilt. 
Dein Eingang mit 100kHz wird durch den Sensor limitiert, da dieser "nur" 1000Hz kann...
Wenn Du den Sensor voll ausreizt läuft Deine Welle 250U/sec - also etwa Faktor 10 über Deinem Erwartungswert. 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

@ borromeus
kannst du evtl. ein kleines beispiel Prog schreiben anhand ich das verstehen kann, bitte. Weil ich kombiniere gerade zwei probleme SCL habe ich noch nie was zutun gehabt + keine ahnung wie man schleifen schreibt. 

@ Morymmus verstehe ich nicht wieso du auf 250U/min kommst . mein Motor -> 1400U/min=1400U/60s = 23,33U/s 
Mein Sensor kommt mit 1000Hz = 1000/s. Also ich brauch ja nur 23,3U/s zu erfassen , da mein Sensor aber 1000 schafft bin ich alle male im Erfassungsradius.


----------



## Morymmus (3 Februar 2016)

Genau, der Sensor KÖNNTE 1000/s, bei 4 Schrauben sind das 250U/s

Ich wollte nur mit Zahlen untermauern, das Du genug Reserven hast. 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

Er meint die Welle könnte auch mit 250U/s laufen- 4 Impulse pro Umdrehung- ist 1kHz, das kann Dein Sensor.


----------



## borromeus (3 Februar 2016)

SPS-Praktikantin schrieb:


> @ borromeus
> kannst du evtl. ein kleines beispiel Prog schreiben anhand ich das verstehen kann, bitte. Weil ich kombiniere gerade zwei probleme SCL habe ich noch nie was zutun gehabt + keine ahnung wie man schleifen schreibt.


Man google "SCL Schleife" und findet sofort in dieses Forum zurück:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/55224-schleife-scl.html


----------



## SPS-Praktikantin (3 Februar 2016)

Achjaaaaa STIMMTTT , vielen Dank. Hab ich total verpeilt ...ich bin gerade total damit beschäftigt herraus zu finden wie ich diese verfluchten DB's fülle -.-'. Ich hab nur noch 4 Wochen, dazu muss ich ne Doku schreiben dazu ne Präsentation halten. Dem ganzen noch ne bedienungsanleitung schreiben soooo das jemand anderes daran weiter arbeiten kann. Ich bin so Losstttt..:?

Aber ich bin wirklich hier jeden Extrem dankbar!


@ borromeus sorry ich google ja schon nebenbei


----------

